# Sugar + Cleanser = Clean and Fab Face!



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 16, 2007)

For all that want any tips on hw to give your face the cleansing it has never had before,try mixing Sugar (yes, sugar from your kitchen) in with your favorite cleanser. First by mixing the cleanser and sigar in the palm of your hands. Apply as you would any cleanser (in small circles around the cheeks and forehead) and rinse with lukewarm water. Pat face dry and apply moisturizer. Do this before going to bed and I promise you will get up in the morning looking great!


----------



## marinasmith (Aug 16, 2007)

Does the sugar sort of helps exfoliating the skin?

I'll try that tonight!!


----------



## Kathy (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Yup...a few have commented on the benefits of using sugar as a scrub!


----------



## Solimar (Aug 16, 2007)

I do this, and have for a while. I love it!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *marinasmith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Does the sugar sort of helps exfoliating the skin?I'll try that tonight!!

Yeah, actually the sugar is going to act a "booster" to your original exfoilating scrub that you use. I don't know about you, but I actually like to "feel" the scrub working. It's great to use though and tell me how it worked for ya!






Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for posting! Yup...a few have commented on the benefits of using sugar as a scrub! Your welcome!


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 16, 2007)

I read this somewhere, it is supposed to be great for exfoilating.


----------



## machiskyblade (Aug 17, 2007)

i always thought sugar is an exfoliating component.. but i havent tried it... ill do later... thanks for the tip!


----------



## lesliemostly (Sep 6, 2007)

I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll have to try this later


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep i LOVE using sugar as an exfoliant. im all about skin right now


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2007)

I LOVE using sugar as a scrub!


----------



## Lia (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm gonna check if i can manage to find other scrub recipes with sugar



I'm interested on trying salt soap bars


----------



## mayyami (Sep 9, 2007)

Cool! I'll try that out tonight, hopefully I don't have ants crawling on my face because it's sweet at night =)


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the tip. it works on my body, so i'm sure it'd work on my face.


----------



## APPLE305 (Sep 28, 2007)

Absolutely great exfoliant


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never heard of anyone using Sugar as a scrub. hmm


----------



## princessmich (Sep 28, 2007)

Sugar is always excellent in scrubs and masks


----------



## la_chinita (Sep 28, 2007)

I love using sugar to exfoliate...the great thing about it is that it's not too harsh because it starts melting as you cleanse with little circles around your face. Cheap, too!


----------



## sonjahuld (Sep 28, 2007)

sounds nice! im definably going to try this tonite


----------



## Hannapanna (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll definitely try this tonight! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 29, 2007)

I am going to try that!


----------



## Leony (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I'm gonna try tonight before bed.


----------



## viol8 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sugar is great for the body but that sounds harsh for the face. I like using baking soda as a daily exfoliant.


----------



## lovecharm (Oct 3, 2007)

this is interesting...i'm guessing sugar is like an exfoliator...i'll try it out thanks!


----------



## Leony (Oct 3, 2007)

I've tried it last night and I like it much better than Baking Soda!

Baking soda burn my skin and it's itchy.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.

Thank you, this is a great tip.

Originally Posted by *lesliemostly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 3, 2007)

This is also wonderful for a pedicure!


----------



## Karren (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have to try this!! I need all the help I can get! Wonder if salt would work? Probably sting like hell... Lol


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah hold off on the salt! Hmmm I wonder if salt and lemon juice would produce an in home peel effect? JUST KIDDIN!!!! Could you imagine the pain?


----------



## pinkribbon (Oct 3, 2007)

What a _sweet_ idea! Thanks!


----------



## Leony (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Interesting...I might try it. Do you think it will aggravate acne though? If you have active acne right now, you may try it but don't scrub your face hard.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, it makes a nice scrub.


----------



## lynnda (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried the sugar with my cleanser last night and LOVED it!!!


----------



## cracka (Oct 4, 2007)

I have tried this for the last two nights and I really like the results

Not harsh at all !!!

Thanks for the great post


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 4, 2007)

I've always just exfoliated with water and sugar.. and it always left my skin perfect! And sweet, haha! I never thought of adding it to my cleanser! I will this this tonight! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sassyangel26 (Oct 22, 2007)

It's too bad I use Splenda instead of keeping actual sugar around! LOL


----------



## Bobbi John (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautifully MADE,

Great tip. And penny-conscious. Thanks


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 23, 2007)

i had a sugar scrub in a bath kit that was given to me a few yrs ago and that worked pretty well

i don't scrub my face with sugar but i do use baking soda for exfoliating purposes...that works well for me


----------



## hollow_tree (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'll do that next time I wash my face.


----------



## rose_n_vanilla (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks


----------



## sheilarose (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the tip. it works on my body, so i'm sure it'd work on my face. Dear Jennifer:I love sugar body scrubs. My skin is very dry and it makes it smooth. I just bought a scrub at Bath &amp; Body and it works so great but it smells awful. It has alot of aromatherapy oils in it. I love rasperry, lemon, orange, etc.

Where can I find one that will give me the best results, and smells great too.

Thanks, Sheila Rose


----------



## Bobbi John (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dear Jennifer:I love sugar body scrubs. My skin is very dry and it makes it smooth. I just bought a scrub at Bath &amp; Body and it works so great but it smells awful. It has alot of aromatherapy oils in it. I love rasperry, lemon, orange, etc.

Where can I find one that will give me the best results, and smells great too.

Thanks, Sheila Rose

Neutrogena has a citrus sugar scrub which I find works especially well.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 24, 2007)

wow is this a new fad? Im kidding I wonder how my skin would react to sugar its reacts badly to grapefruit, aloe and lemon and few others


----------



## Leony (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh I'm loving this sugar-cleanser method for exfoliate and I've been using it ever since I read this thread. I can't believe I've neglected my Obagi triple peel lol.


----------



## nikitanitro (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm definatly going to try this, I've been trying to think of a way to boost my cleanser.


----------



## Bobbi John (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow is this a new fad? Im kidding I wonder how my skin would react to sugar its reacts badly to grapefruit, aloe and lemon and few others The acidic content of grapefruit and lemon may be causing the irritation, but sugar has none. And sugar, unlike salt, is not as abrasive.


----------



## sonin (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the tips, it really work for my skin ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheilarose (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bobbi John* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neutrogena has a citrus sugar scrub which I find works especially well. Hi Bobbi :My skin is very dry. Is this a body scrub.

SheilaRose


----------



## Bobbi John (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sheilarose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Bobbi :My skin is very dry. Is this a body scrub.

SheilaRose

Hi Sheilarose,
Neutrogena's citrus sugar scrub is a body scrub. I find it not too oily-greasy as some are. Very soothing as well as energizing fragrance.


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 1, 2007)

cool, thanks!


----------



## joyelizabeth9 (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you for posting! =)


----------



## fawp (Nov 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lesliemostly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body. Ooh, I've never tried mixing with olive oil. I bet that makes an amazing body scrub! I'm going to try that tomorrow.


----------



## ladynv (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for reminding me I need to exfoliate my face.



It's been a little bit.


----------



## trinkets (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds so odd but I'll probably give it a try tonight!


----------



## noodlenoodle (Nov 7, 2007)

I use olive oil, sugar and honey. It does wonders for the skin and great at replenishing moisture to the skin.


----------



## thevampireneko (Nov 7, 2007)

Sugar scrubs are the best. They feel sooo good!


----------



## banoota (Nov 7, 2007)

somewhere, it is supposed to be great for exfoilating


----------



## magosienne (Nov 7, 2007)

good tip. i've tried it a while ago on my face, but i've forgotten my skin was sensitive, arg, it became so red i rinsed the scrub immediately and put a good amount of cream. never again. but mix olive/coconut (or both) oil with sugar, and you have the best bodyscrub ever.


----------



## mrembo (Nov 7, 2007)

I will definately try that, i normally mix olive oil and suger for the hands.The feel really soft afterwards.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 7, 2007)

I am def. going to try that


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mayyami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool! I'll try that out tonight, hopefully I don't have ants crawling on my face because it's sweet at night =) ha ha!
I laughed out loud when I saw this, made my boss stop by my door to see what was so funny...

You guys make me get in trouble...


----------



## Kristines (Nov 11, 2007)

I just tried the sugar and olive oil...wow My face feels so soft...love the homemade recipes


----------



## Honeyswt30 (Nov 11, 2007)

I've heard of this but never tried it. I'm going to try it tonight!


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 22, 2007)

am gonna jump on the bandwagon and try this out too!


----------



## Summer (Nov 24, 2007)

I've tried this before and it worked wonders for my skin.


----------



## LeslieVi.5551 (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks =)


----------



## Bobbi John (Nov 25, 2007)

*Olive Oil Sugar Scrub*

Came across this on the internet----






Here is the recipe I use to make my Olive Oil Sugar Scrub. It is very good for dry skin and acne. Also, it helps heal blemishes too and retains natural moisture in your skin. No the olive oil will not clog your pores. Ancient Greeks used to wash their faces with Olive Oil and Italian women swear by this natural miracle product.

Ingredients

3 tablespoons of EXTRA Virgin Olive Oil - Must be extra virgin, not virgin olive oil or regular olive oil and for goodness sake you cannot slather on frying grease on your face...are you crazy?!

1/2 cup of Granulated Sugar - I swear if I hear one more person asking me if they can use splenda instead I will slap a hoe!

2 tablespoons of Honey - Any honey is fine, and if you are allergic to honey, DO NOT use it! Substitute it with aloe vera.

Mix it all together in a plastic container with a lid (that way you can save the rest for next time).

The mixture should not be too liquidy, oily or grainy. It should feel mushy, depending on what honey, sugar or olive oil you have. It should have a mushy consistency.

Wash your face with your regular cleansers.

Then apply this mixture on your face, evenly exfoliating your skin. The sugar will remove dead skin cells and the olive oil and honey will nourish your skin keeping it moisturized. I say leave this treatment on for 2 minutes.

Wash your face with warm water.

Pay dry and treat and moisturize your face.

Your skin should not feel slippery or oily, if it does you added way too much olive oil. It should feel soft and moisturized. You should automatically see a glow in your skin due to the honey and olive oil.

I use this treatment every night. It is very natural and light and works great for all skin types.

TIPS:

You can also use this treatment as a body scrub!

Leave the mixture in the plastic container out. Do not refrigerate it or else the olive oil will solidify.


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm gonna try this, thanks for the tips


----------



## Jobunny (Nov 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lesliemostly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body. I do this too, and use whatever oil I have if I don't have olive oil - for example I used grapeseed oil the other night - and I use caster sugar because the grains are smaller. This is SUCH a good scrub for the face, I hadn't done it in ages and I did it the other night and was like "Whoa mama why did I stop doing this?!" because my skin looked and felt amazing, much much much softer than with any branded scrub or microdermabrasion that I normally use. Maybe something to do with the properties of the oil combined with the srubby sugar.
The only problem is if you don't rinse your sink properly you get ants lol!

I tried brown sugar once but it was harder to spread around the face.

Oh btw, I used 1 teaspoon sugar and 1 teaspoon oil and it was way too much for my face, so next time I will halve that or even divide it by three. You don't need very much for a great scrub!


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Nov 25, 2007)

I did this after reading this thread... my skin is lovely today!


----------



## laura9 (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lesliemostly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body. It is the best marriage ever: sugar and olive oil. Sometimes I add fragance oil .


----------



## tuhnoo (Dec 8, 2007)

ooh I want to try this! will follow up with results..


----------



## nikkurs (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm going to try this too!

I tried this about an hour ago and oh my god .. it makes your skin soooo smooth!


----------



## blonde bomb (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm gonna try this tonight &lt;3


----------



## hypnotic (Dec 12, 2007)

Greta tips


----------



## Pomander_ (Dec 12, 2007)

For those of you with sensitive skin--DON'T USE TOO MUCH SUGAR!! I've heard from a few sources that sugar crystals are so big and angular that they can rip your pores, causing more irritation and redness in the future, as well as making them more prone to bacteria, dirt, etc. I have pretty sensitive skin, so if I try this i might use just a dash of sugar. Little grains, like baking soda, are better for exfoliation.


----------



## Bobbi John (Dec 12, 2007)

The key is to use finely granulated sugar.


----------



## indigomoon (Dec 14, 2007)

Yep ...finely granulated sugar is the key

Olive Oil and Coconut Oil are great additions and you can also add essential oils like tea tree if you need additional help with oily skin. (or if you want to make it an aromatherapy experience in the shower as a body scrub you could add a dash of lavender, chamomile ect)

I make a new batch once a week in an old hair mask tub so I can just scoop out as I need it in the shower...(Even my husband uses it...he particularly likes the vanilla and citrus versions I make and can't believe how "soft" his very tough skin has become) I find I tend to use just plain sugar/oil on my face...while I like to switch it up and try new recipes for body scrubs...all by just adding a new essential oil/tonic. Always make sure if you use essential oils that are safe for use on the skin and/or tonic extracts you make yourself or know exactly what they contain. (Remember with essential oils less is always more and starting with one or two drops per tub will limit any possible reactions)


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 15, 2007)

I think I'll try it , too.


----------



## girly_girl (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm also going to try this tonight. Can you use Real extra virgin olive oil from the kitchen with it or where do you buy the olive oil?


----------



## tinkya (Dec 21, 2007)

Seriously?! I guess it makes sense with all the popular sugar scrubs out there. Since it's cheap and easy I'm going to give it a try! Thanks for posting this!

T


----------



## Beachsweetie (Dec 21, 2007)

I need to try this


----------



## Takana (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, that sounds really weird but I will give it a go! I shall try it tonight.


----------



## andreawee (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm gonna try this tonight! Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## priya82 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sugar gently exfoliates the skin and you can try sugar/honey combo as well.


----------



## cassie4mark (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to try this soon! I'm paying $25 for a micro-exfoliator now and i'd love to get the same results for a lot less money!


----------



## Bobbi John (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *girly_girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm also going to try this tonight. Can you use Real extra virgin olive oil from the kitchen with it or where do you buy the olive oil? Get extra virgin olive from the grocery store.


----------



## klara (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the tip, I will try it too


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the first I have heard of this!!

But my face hates me so much, I am afraid it wouldn't work for me...but maybe I will give it a try.


----------



## vesna (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd never actually thought of doing this before. Couldn't hurt to try giving my cleanser a bit of a boost though. I'm going to try this tonight. Hoping it might make my skin nice soft and glowy but I'll see what the results are like tomorrow.


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for the tip!! I'd heard of making your own body sugar scrub, but never thought of doing this for the face.








LOVE this idea, I'm a HUGE fan of EVOO for MANY uses!!

Originally Posted by *lesliemostly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body. And honey makes it even better!

Originally Posted by *noodlenoodle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use olive oil, sugar and honey. It does wonders for the skin and great at replenishing moisture to the skin. Originally Posted by *Bobbi John* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Olive Oil Sugar Scrub*Came across this on the internet----





Here is the recipe I use to make my Olive Oil Sugar Scrub. It is very good for dry skin and acne. Also, it helps heal blemishes too and retains natural moisture in your skin. No the olive oil will not clog your pores. Ancient Greeks used to wash their faces with Olive Oil and Italian women swear by this natural miracle product.

Ingredients

3 tablespoons of EXTRA Virgin Olive Oil - Must be extra virgin, not virgin olive oil or regular olive oil and for goodness sake you cannot slather on frying grease on your face...are you crazy?!

1/2 cup of Granulated Sugar - I swear if I hear one more person asking me if they can use splenda instead I will slap a hoe!

2 tablespoons of Honey - Any honey is fine, and if you are allergic to honey, DO NOT use it! Substitute it with aloe vera.

Mix it all together in a plastic container with a lid (that way you can save the rest for next time).

The mixture should not be too liquidy, oily or grainy. It should feel mushy, depending on what honey, sugar or olive oil you have. It should have a mushy consistency.

Wash your face with your regular cleansers.

Then apply this mixture on your face, evenly exfoliating your skin. The sugar will remove dead skin cells and the olive oil and honey will nourish your skin keeping it moisturized. I say leave this treatment on for 2 minutes.

Wash your face with warm water.

Pay dry and treat and moisturize your face.

Your skin should not feel slippery or oily, if it does you added way too much olive oil. It should feel soft and moisturized. You should automatically see a glow in your skin due to the honey and olive oil.

I use this treatment every night. It is very natural and light and works great for all skin types.

TIPS:

You can also use this treatment as a body scrub!

Leave the mixture in the plastic container out. Do not refrigerate it or else the olive oil will solidify.



Thanks so much, ladies!!


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll definitely try this!

Anything for my skin!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks im going to try this!


----------



## sheilarose (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sugar is always excellent in scrubs and masks I never realized how important sugar really is. I have been using new scrubs and I find that a cleanser has to have something in it to exfoliate. Sugar is so perfect. Gentle yet does the job!![/size][/font]

Originally Posted by *Bobbi John* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neutrogena has a citrus sugar scrub which I find works especially well. Just saw your quote today. I love Neutrogena products and this citrus sugar scrub sounds perfect.
Sheila Rose


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lesliemostly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE to mix some sugar in a little olive oil and use it as a scrub to exfoliate the face and body.



OOOO GREAT! I have talked to people using just Olive Oil on their skin. I bet the sugar would work GREAT with that! If you mix enough sugar in it to make it thick enough, I bet it would work REALLY good on your feet, elbows, knees and body too! Good idea. I know some people say using salt is kind of drying for them but with sugar you get NO drying, I think it even helps keep the moisture in. Then with the Olive oil it would really leave it soft! Not only that but sometimes the salt can sting, especially if you have a cut or sensitive skin. I am going to fill a little jar with some sugar and olive oil and try it! Thanks for the post and the inspiration!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 8, 2008)

i will try this!


----------



## joybelle (Jan 9, 2008)

I do this for my hands also.

I mix sugar in my favorite lotion and it works great to remove dry skin from my hands.


----------



## EYE (Jan 10, 2008)

i have tried i t sugar with the cleanser and i lloved too its very good but isnot it too much for daily scrub or is it ok?

i have tried sugar with olive oil it is good for roughed area , it acts good ut for ffew hours and i didnot try this in my face


----------



## vesna (Jan 11, 2008)

I've been doing this for about a week now and it really works great. Have been adding it to my Neutrogena scrub and it's really given it an added boost in terms of exfoliation. Makes my skin lovely and soft. Thanks so much for suggesting this.


----------



## EYE (Jan 11, 2008)

is it ok to scrub everyday ? i thought not


----------



## vesna (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd think that it would be fine to scrub with it everyday as it's not to rigorous. I've been doing it every evening and then just using my cleanser on it's own in the morning and I've had no problems. The sugar is quite gentle so you shouldn't be doing any damage by using it often. Or at least I wouldn't have thought so but anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## EYE (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you vesna soooooo much


----------



## theleaningelm (Jan 18, 2008)

wow, whodduthunk? I'm definitely trying this tonight!


----------



## revei (Jan 21, 2008)

I going to try this tonite


----------



## Scarletdecember (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that worked great! Thanks!


----------



## Snookums (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm going to try this tonight!!!



Sounds very easy


----------



## i.ma (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks a bunch, i never tried sugar before, just baking soda..

definately be trying it out soon!


----------



## Jocelynn (Jan 28, 2008)

I think I'm going to try this soon.

I usually use a baby brush and cleanser to gently exfoliate, but this sounds interesting.

Probably won't try the olive oil version though, it might irritate my face.

The honey one sounds good though.


----------



## tamen76 (Feb 1, 2008)

I use brown sugar with my cleanser. and sometimes when my skin is dry, I mix the brown sugar with olive oil. It feels realllly slimmy on the skin but after you rinse and pat dry, your skin is sooooooo soft! I mean, it's like silk! Love it.


----------



## jck05 (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been doing this also and it's fantastic!...I use it all over.....I'll have to put a drum of sugar in my bathroom now!....I hadn't thought of mixing it with olive oil, thanks ladies for the great tip!


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 1, 2008)

I will try this this morning with my cleanser.





Someone also told me about this for hands, using a dab of oil (whatever oil is okay), then taking brown sugar and scrubbing your hands, then adding a pump of Softsoap and then adding water and scrubbing your hands under the water till everything is rinsed off. Its supposed to work kinda like Mary Kay Satin Hands.


----------



## peanut90 (Feb 2, 2008)

ill give it a shot!


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

I've used sugar as an exfoliator and it works great. I also use epsom salt when I don't use sugar.


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 3, 2008)

The sugar melted really fast when I did this, so its actually a fairly gentle exfoliator


----------



## cherie (Feb 4, 2008)

I've been using finely granulated sugar as a scrub for my face, and it makes my skin so soft afterwards. But I never thought of adding it to my cleanser. Thank you for the tip, I'll do it right now!


----------



## bjk (Feb 6, 2008)

I will have to try this.


----------



## Pencil (Feb 17, 2008)

I mix lemon juice and sugar and use as a peeling for my face.


----------



## Mackie (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks for this, i'm trying this tonight


----------



## liznewark (Aug 18, 2008)

so the results are good?....


----------



## b3rly (Aug 18, 2008)

wow, this is the first time im hearing this...

i will so try this out.

thanks!!!!


----------



## lovinglife08 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes I have been doing this for years on my face and body and it works so well. Much better than scrubs that seem to have little effect and of course cheaper too!


----------



## fireplace (Aug 31, 2008)

wow.. Thanks a lot. I'm going to try this out right now!!


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 1, 2008)

ive heard of just sugar water and something else...but not mixed w/a cleanser.


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Sep 1, 2008)

Sugar is a wonderful scrub that removes dead skin cells and reveals a healthy looking skin.


----------



## petite (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow thank you so much! I started doing this and so far it is working fantastic without irritating my skin!


----------



## loversnookie (Jan 6, 2010)

will try this later. thanks for the tip!

one question... can you do this like every night without causing any problem/s to my oily sensitive skin? pores on my face are so visible (yeah it suckss) and i've read that exfoliating with grainy stuff like this would "unclog" (lol!) them but overdoing so would cause more oil secretion (nooo!).


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd advise no more than once a week, perhaps twice on the areas that need it. I don't like much sugar for face skincare, imo it's a tad too harsh so i substitute baking soda.


----------



## loversnookie (Jan 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd advise no more than once a week, perhaps twice on the areas that need it. I don't like much sugar for face skincare, imo it's a tad too harsh so i substitute baking soda. thanks!





*Mortal Kombat Theme plays* LOL!


----------



## Midnight Blue (Jan 11, 2010)

I love using baking soda for many different things, but I find it very drying. Do you mix it with olive oil too, or just a facial cleanser? My skin is so dry. I think the sugar might be less irritating for someone with very dry skin.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 11, 2010)

I sometimes use it with my oil cleanser, but i just prefer the creamy consistency for my scrub so instead i use Vichy 3 in 1 cleanser. I think my problem lies more in the size, baking soda is a thiner grain so it does the job better. If you have very dry skin, then i suppose sugar will get rid of more dry patches than baking soda. Whatever works for you, all sugar did in the past for me was to create more redness on my face, so i know it's best kept for cooking


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jan 16, 2010)

I agree with magosienne, exfoiliating too much on your skin could harm it as well. For all of you that have not tried using sugar and honey as a hand exfoiliator, you are missing out! Check out this post I did on my website about my takes and easy recipe for softer hands @ Sugar and Honey Scrub: Review - XAGirlAndHerLipstickX

I like using this recipe everytime I get ready to do my at home mani.


----------



## amazingeyes (Jan 28, 2010)

i will try it but i'm afraid to mix sugar with cleanser.how can i remove it with water?the cleanser is oily


----------



## magosienne (Jan 28, 2010)

Use warm water



And if you're still not convinced you have removed everything, this is also one of the uses of toner



.


----------

